# On demand questions



## p4594spa (Jul 20, 2006)

My setup
2 HR23-700
1 H210-100
5 LNB dish

I don't care about Whole home. I just want access to On Demand. So my questions are:
1) One of my HR23-700 is right next to my wireless router. If I hook an ethernet cable from that HR23-700 to the router and configure the HR23-700,
will just that HR23-700 see On Demand, or will all the others also see the On Demand
2) if the answer is no to the above question, I assume I need to acquire
a "Cinema Connection Kit" and I can hook it to either HR23-700. Correct?
3) Once I have On demand up, to search for stuff, I go to channel 1000 or
other channels that have On demand (by adding 1000 to their channel number? Correct? 
4) Is there a list somewhere that shows all the various other channels that have demand besides 1000?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

1. If you connect it via ethernet, only that HR23 will see On Demand

2. Someone else will be able to help you in detail with various options, but in general you need the connection kit and it will use the DECA network to bring it to all your DVRs. You might need DECA adapters if the connection kit doesn't come with them. You can also run ethernet cables to each DVR or use wireless bridges.

3. Yes, but it takes several hours for On Demand content to appear after you first make the connection. In general yes, add the one, however some channels have alternate places and there are several channels that don't have a linear equivelent.

4. The current list:
105 n3D On Demand
1000 DirecTV On Demand
1002 CBS on Demand
1004 NBC On Demand
1005 NFL Sunday Ticket On Demand
1007 ABC On Demand
1100 DirecTV Cinema On Demand
1202 CNN On Demand
1206 ESPN On Demand
1208 ESPNU On Demand
1218 Golf Channel on Demand
1220 NBC Sports on Demand
1229 HGTV On Demand
1230 DIY On Demand
1231 Food Network On Demand
1232 Cooking Channel on Demand
1235 Style On Demand
1236 E! On Demand
1237 Bravo On Demand
1238 Reelz On Demand
1239 Audience On Demand
1240 HSN On Demand
1241 Spike On Demand
1242 USA On Demand
1244 Syfy On Demand
1245 TNT On Demand
1246 truTV On Demand
1247 TBS On Demand
1248 FX On Demand
1249 Comedy Central On Demand
1251 Oxygen On Demand
1252 Lifetime On Demand
1253 LMN On Demand
1254 amc On Demand
1256 TCM On Demand
1258 Fox Movie Channel On Demand
1260 WEtv On Demand
1264 BBC America On Demand
1265 A&E On Demand
1266 Bio On Demand
1267 Documentary Channel On Demand
1269 History On Demand
1271 H2 On Demand
1272 Logo On Demand
1274 Ovation On Demand
1276 Nat Geo On Demand
1277 Travel Channel On Demand
1278 Discovery On Demand
1280 TLC On Demand
1282 Animal Planet On Demand
1283 Nat Geo Wild On Demand
1284 Science On Demand
1286 Destination America On Demand
1289 Disney Junior On Demand
1290 Disney Channel On Demand
1292 Disney XD On Demand
1294 The Hub On Demand
1295 Sprout On Demand
1296 Cartoon Network On Demand
1298 Boomerang On Demand
1300 Nickelodeon On Demand
1301 Nick Jr on Demand
1303 TeenNick On Demand
1304 TV Land On Demand
1311 ABC Family On Demand
1327 CMT On Demand
1329 BET On Demand
1331 MTV on Demand
1333 MTV2 On Demand
1335 VH1 On Demand
1337 VH1 Classic On Demand
1338 GMC On Demand
1339 Fuse On Demand
1340 AXS TV On Demand
1358 Current On Demand
1362 Weather Channel On Demand
1402 Univision On Demand
1432 ESPN Deportes On Demand
1445 Tr3s On Demand
1501 HBO On Demand
1515 Cinemax On Demand
1527 Starz On Demand
1535 Encore On Demand
1545 Showtime On Demand
1554 TMC On Demand
1557 Flix On Demand
1558 Sundance On Demand
1559 IFC Free On Demand
1561 HDNET Movies On Demand
1563 Sony Movie Channel On Demand
1565 Smithsonian On Demand
1566 Crime and Investigation on Demand
1567 Palladia On Demand
1568 ShortsHD On Demand
1588 UncutTV On Demand
1594 Reality Kings On Demand
1596 Juicy On Demand
1598 Vivid TV On Demand
1599 Hustler TV On Demand
1605 Sportsman On Demand
1606 Outdoor Channel On Demand
1607 Speed On Demand
1610 BTN On Demand
1618 FuelTV On Demand
1800 Common Sense Media On Demand
1828 The Karaoke Channel
1830 MagRack
1860 Ski Channel
1885 Nick at Nite On Demand
1886 Adult Swim On Demand
1889 Anime Network On Demand
1999 DirecTV Showroom On Demand


----------

